# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  صفاء الأعمال وتعيسها *

## آمال جميلة

*  كل عمل يصاحبه النية ، فمن كانت نيته سيئة كان عمله سيئاً ، ومن كانت نيته حسنة كان عمله حسناً ، وهذه النوايا لا يعلمها إلا علام الغيوب. 
ومن كرم الله وفضله أن  صفاء الأعمال تظهر بركاتها في الدنيا ، وتعيس الأعمال يظهر شؤمها على  صاحبها من عدم القبول ، ومن نفرة الناس له . 
وكل أحد له عمل ونية ، فالنية المحمودة التي يتقبلها الله ويثيب عليها وهي إرادة الله وحده بذلك العمل ، والعمل المحمود هو الصالح . 

ولهذا كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، يقول في دعائه : 
اللهم اجعل عملي كله صالحاً ، واجعله لوجهك خالصاً ، ولا تجعل لأحد فيه شيئاً . 
فهذه كتب العلماء التي بين  أيدينا شلالات تتدفق عبر القرون والسنين ، يستقي منها ملايين البشر علماً  نافعاً يخدم الإسلام والمسلمين ، وتتضاعف حسنات على أصحابها المخلصين ؛ أمثال بن تيمية ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، وابن حجر ، وأمثالهم ممن أخلصوا أعمالهم لله ، وكان رجاؤهم الله والدار الآخرة . 
لكنه الإخلاص أرخى رواقه عليهم ونهج المصطفى السمح مصدر 

أما من كانت كتاباتهم لأغراض الدنيا ،  من كتب أهل البدع والأهواء ، والروايات الماجنة التي تجر الويلات على مجد  أمتنا ، ممن شوهوا سمعة الدين وأهله ، ماذا جنينا من أفعالهم وكتاباتهم.
وماذا جنوا هم؟ حظوظ اتخذوها وقدموها على شرع الله ودينه ، فأذاقهم الله الخزي في الدنيا وفي الآخرة مردهم إلى الله ، فهو بصير بعباده . 
(( أَمْ نَجْعَلُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَالْمُفْسِدِين  َ فِي الأَرْضِ  أَمْ نَجْعَلُ الْمُتَّقِينَ كَالْفُجَّارِ ))[ص:28] .

وقد كان إبراهيم التميمي يتضرع إلى الله بقوله : اللهم اعصمني بدينك وسنة نبيك من الاختلاف في الحق ، ومن اتباع الهوى ، ومن سبل الضلالة ، ومن شبهات الأمور ومن الزيغ والخصومات. 
ونحن نقول: اللهم نبرأ إليك من كل أقلام مسمومة تحمل أفكاراً منقوصة تُطوع لتعويق مسيرة الإسلام الخالدة .
يقول الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري : 
"إن من أخطر المحن التي  أصابت المسلمين ، وهم يقاسون من ويلاتها ويعانون من شدائدها ضعفاً وفساداً  وشراً محنة جهل جماهير المسلمين بإسلامهم ".
والتربية الناجحة تعتمد على حقائق ومسلمات لا تقبل جدلاً ، فإذا ساءت البيئة فهيهات أن تنشأ أجيالاً يوثق بأدبها وعفافها وعدالتها . 
زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم ، وحسنها في قلوبهم ، فاطمأنت لها نفوسهم .
يقول الله تعالى: ((  يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُحْضَرًا وَمَا  عَمِلَتْ مِنْ سُوءٍ تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدًا  بَعِيدًا وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  ))[آل عمران:30] .
إن المجتمع المسلم يعي المخاطر ولا يقبل المجازفة بمستقبله ، وما تجره علينا تدهور الأخلاق من مفاسد ومخاز تتجرعها المجتمعات بسبب غفلة الغيوريين. 
وكل امرئ مسلم صافي الفكر والعقيدة سيرفض أفكار هؤلاء الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله .
إن الكلمة الحكيمة دين الله أشرف من أن يترك لأفواه العابثين والعابثات ، فينسلخ الدين من الحياء الذي هو جوهر الإيمان وحياته ، فتشيع الفاحشة ، ويصبح التبذل ديدنه. 
حتى إذا فاض الطوفان وانفرط العقد صعب علينا لمه ، وفاض علينا نتنه حتى يتأذى منه القاصي والداني 

*

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك في قلمكِ وشكر لكِ
فائدة لغوية على الهامش: الصواب أن نيّة تُجمع على نيات, وليس نوايا.

بورك في المداد وننتظر جديد قلمكِ الرائع بشغف.

----------


## آمال جميلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ :
جزاك الله خير ، ولاأستغني عن رأيكن ولكن في الأمر نظر :
فقد أجاز المجمعُ هذا الجمعَ ، جاء في معجم الصواب اللغوي :
الصواب والرتبة: -النِّيَّات الحسنة لا تكفي [فصيحة]-النَّوايا الحسنة لا تكفي [صحيحة] 
التعليق: تُجْمع كلمة «نيّة» على «نيات»، ولكن أجاز مجمع اللغة المصري  جمعها على «نوايا» حَمْلاً لها على «طوايا» في جمع «طويّة» التي ترتبط  بكلمة «نيّة» في الدلالة، وحملاً أيضًا على نظائر أخرى كثيرة جُمعت فيها  «فِعْلة» على «فعائل»، وقد أجاز عدد من المعاجم الحديثة هذا الجمع  كالأساسيّ، والمنجد.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وباركَ فيكِ...

----------

